# Моя история. Как избавиться от боли и вернуть чувствительность левой стопы?



## trii1981 (12 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте друзья по (надеюсь временному) несчастью.
Хочу поделиться своей историей и просить совета уважаемых профессионалов.

Мне 40 лет, рост 189, вес 90 кг, всегда вёл активный образ жизни.
Первый раз спина заболела в 2017 году. Сделал МРТ.  Результат:

"В смежных отделах замыкательных пластин L5-S1 признаки жировой дегенерации. Высота и гидратация межпозвонковых дисков неравномерно снижены. Диск L5-S1 с левосторонней парамедианной экструзией 9мм, с компрессией левого S1 корешка. Отека корешков нет. Заключение ШОП, ГОП, ПОП: Распространенный остеохондроз позвоночника. Проявления перенесенной остеохондропатии позвонков поясничного отдела. Грыжа диска L5-S1."

Боль была, не мог долго сидеть и наклоняться. Ходил на токи, бассейн, делал лечебную гимнастику. Через 2 месяца прошло. Слава Богу.

Октября 2021. Поменял сферу деятельности, пришлось подолгу сидеть за рулём, быть на сквозняке, и наклоняться чаще обычного.
Результат: Конец ноября, меня на скорой увозят и кладут в больницу. Не мог ходить, не мог стоять и сидеть, только лежать. Очень сильно тянуло левую ногу.
с 29.12.21 по 09.12.21 я лежал в 29 Больнице на Госпитальной в Неврологии. Сделали МРТ. Уколы, токи, массаж и отдых помогли,
9 декабря я ушел из больницы на своих двоих и спокойно доехал на метро домой.

Результат при выписке ниже, доктор операцию отсеял, сказал: курсы массажа, ИРТ 2 раза в год, лечебная физкультура и плавание.
Избегать переохлаждений, поднятия тяжестей, резких поворотов, длительных статических поз.
Если нужно, могу полностью бланк выписки выложить со всеми рекомендациями.

 

МРТ по ссылке: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xoZo/6Jy9smfqM

На данный момент ситуация следующая. При хождении-стоянии-лежании болей нет, когда сижу и спину держу не ровно, начинается вялая тянущая боль
в левой ноге. Она заставляет держать спину ровно )) При длительной поездке за рулём (3 часа ехал на дачу на НГ) тянущая боль в ноге была сильнее обычного. Хочу отметить: боль сразу уходит когда выхожу из машины. Когда боль сильнее, выручат таблетка Ибупрофена.

Также после выписки стала менее чувствительна стопа левой ноги, а именно область около мизинца и стопа. Невролог сказала что это временно.
Но факт этот имеет место быть.
По рекомендации и рецепту невролога, принимаю на ночь витамины и Габапентин Канон (продаётся по рецепту),
утром с водой Коллаген и выпиваю до завтрака. Стараюсь есть больше творога, сметаны, сыра и рыбы. Всё по рекомендации врача.
Три раза в неделю хожу на плавание по 30 минут, по вечерам делаю лечебную гимнастику.

Посоветуйте пожалуйста, что делать и дальше чтобы совсем исчезла тянущая боль, и полностью вернулась чувствительность левой стопы.
Всем спасибо за советы.

Отвечу на любые вопросы. Всем Здоровья!


----------



## La murr (12 Янв 2022)

@trii1981, Игорь, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2022)

trii1981 написал(а):


> Посоветуйте пожалуйста, что делать и дальше чтобы совсем исчезла тянущая боль, и полностью вернулась чувствительность левой стопы.


Вариант 1. Ничего. Ждать
Вариант 2. Бороться самому
Вариант 3 Бороться вместе с врачом.

Выбирайте.


----------



## trii1981 (12 Янв 2022)

Благодарю, @Доктор Ступин


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2022)

Так что выбрали?


----------



## trii1981 (12 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, вариант 2. Бороться самому


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2022)

Давайте определим цели и задачи.
Цель 1: устранить эту боль и предупредить новую. Так?
Цель 2: постараться минимизировать онемение в ноге, пусть не полностью, но максимально. Так?


----------



## trii1981 (12 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, полностью согласен.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2022)

Привожу весь возможный список полностью.
Выбирайте, что Вы можете сами:

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*

1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц-миорелаксанты
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока-массаж, лимфодренаж
1.4. Физиотерапия;
1.5. Рефлексотерапия, в т.ч. самая простая домашняя-аппликатор типа Кузнецова

*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*

2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия, массаж и вытяжение позвоночника для восстановления подвижности в непораженных сегментах;
2.4. Вытяжение позвоночника в пораженном сегменте;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*

3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия, как метод с доказанной эффективностью;
3.2. Время и весь набор методик не имеющих доказанной эффективности, но помогающих организму бороться с проблемой самостоятельно за счет улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне поражения.
3.2.1 Методики рефлекторно расширяющие сосуды:
— рефлексотерапия (иглотерапия, аппликаторы Ивана Ивановича Кузнецова, «Колючий врачеватель», «Ляпко» или «Редокс», инъекционная рефлексотерапия в том числе и гомеопатических средств);
— «поверхностные» — рефлекторные методики физиотерапии (электротерапия, в том числе электрофорез препаратов возможно размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (Папаин), теплотерапия);
— лечебная физкультура, поскольку ее основной задачей, при межпозвонковой грыже диска, является восстановление подвижности не в месте поражения, а выше и ниже, что приводит к расширению сосудов как вокруг, так и в месте поражения;
— биологически активные методики — пиявки, пчелы, мумие и БАДы.
3.2.2 Методики прямого воздействия на место поражения:
— в основном это «глубокая» физиотерапия — ультразвуковое воздействие, лазеротерапия, особенно высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия (HIL терапия), высокоинтенсивная импульсная магнитотерапия (SIS терапия), ударно-волновая терапия (УВТ терапия). Именно эти методики, пожалуй, и являются наиболее перспективными.


----------



## AIR (13 Янв 2022)

Так как доктор Ступин проблему расписал подробно, могу только добавить, что желательно посмотреть состояние мышц поясницы и по ходу нерва в области ягодицы и по ноге (бедро, голень (особенно нижняя треть)). При наличии мышечных тяжей,  уплотнений, зон напряжения и застоя, работать с ними, чтобы улучшить подвижность нерва в канале.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Так как доктор Ступин проблему расписал подробно, могу только добавить, что желательно посмотреть состояние мышц поясницы и по ходу нерва в области ягодицы и по ноге (бедро, голень (особенно нижняя треть)). При наличии мышечных тяжей,  уплотнений, зон напряжения и застоя, работать с ними, чтобы улучшить подвижность нерва в канале.


Выбран вариант 2. Бороться самому.


----------



## trii1981 (13 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за советы.
Можно более подробно про пункт 3.1.
Спасибо.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Выбран вариант 2. Бороться самому.


Доктор, а какие действия при варианте 1 и 3 например? 
Мне для более полного анализа ситуации и изучения проблемы.
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2022)

Вариант 1 - ничего, просто ждать.
Вариант 3 - идем к доктору, занимающемуся этой проблемой, он определяет, что делать в  пределах своих возможностей и возможности клиники, в которой он работает.
Вариант 2 - Вам надо каждый номер программы разобрать - могу или не могу.
То, что МОГУ, обсудим КАК.
То, что не могу, расскажем КАК все же самому.


----------

